# Bushing Sizes For Craftsman 12" (101.07381)



## MikeMc (Jun 10, 2015)

I intend to replace the bushings in my old lathe, primarily because then I oil the spindle pulley it throws oil for the next 5 minutes.
    I can get to the spindle and counter shaft bushings and found these sizes:
spindle bushings: ID = 1.500, OD = 1.750, L = 0.814 x 3 ea.
counter shaft bushings: ID = 0.750, OD = 0.875, L = 1.5 x 2 ea.

The back gear shaft is scored where the set screw has been tightened (I think) and I'll have to ruin the bushings to be able to measure them. This is what I think they  are:
back gear: ID = 0.500, OD = 0.625, L = 0.625 x 2ea.
    I'm hoping someone here can verify the size before I ruin the bushings by removing them and then find I've bought the wrong size.

Thanks,
MikeMc


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 10, 2015)

Mike,

I don't have a 12" with external back gears to measure, but even if I did, I would just look up the part numbers for each, call Clausing, and order them.


----------



## MikeMc (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm happy for you. 
Clausing won't sell direct to California and neither of the southern California dealers they recommended were the least responsive when I tried to get a part through them.


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2015)

You might look at Sears if Atlas won't sell direct to you. 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/cra...del-10107381/0247/0728000/00017001/00001.html


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry.  I hadn't noticed where you live.  I recommend that you cultivate a friendship with someone who lives in AZ.  Clausing is far from the only company who has written CA off as a lost cause.


----------



## MikeMc (Jun 12, 2015)

When you know the sizes for stock parts it's much cheaper to buy from industrial suppliers than Sears or Clausing. Same for bearings if you know the manufacturers part number. I'll only go to Sears or Clausing for Atlas or Clausing made parts but thanks for the suggestions.
Mike


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 12, 2015)

That works now.  However, in the long run that practice always ends when the OEM (in this case Clausing) isn't selling enough of the hard to get parts to warrant keeping an entire department in being to sell any parts for a particular machine.  This partially happened in the 1980's with Land Rover parts.  People were buying generic parts like points and rotors and wheel bearings from the generic (read cheap) auto parts houses.  And only went to the specialty Land Rover parts suppliers when they needed something specific to a Land Rover.  Like a main bearing.  I was during that period the only one in south or central Texas still doing specialty work on Land Rovers (primarily overhauling engines, gearboxes and differentials).  My default parts supplier gave up and went out of business.

Any day now, I expect Clausing to abandon all support for the old Atlas machines.  And Atlas owners will have no one to blame but themselves.


----------

